# pvc smaller than 1/2"



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Standard PVC doesnt come smaller than a 1/2" but you might look at their automatic lawn sprinkler systems to see if something there would work. They have a ton of fittings at my local HD.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

PVC 90 degree elbows only go down to 1/2" size. However, if you're willing to use a 45 degree bend you can go as small as 1/4". http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23982


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

They've also got 1/4" 90's. The sizes aren't in order but it's there. 6th item down on the 90 elbow page.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

CPVC is smaller. CPVC is specified in tubing diameters, while PVC is in pipe diameters, which are much larger. My Ace Hardware has a complet stock of CPVC fittings and tubes.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

overflow for a 2.5g? 

I want to see pictures when your done!


----------

